# saunders is out



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

the timberwolves announced the fiering of head coach flip saunders today his replacement wiil be kevin mckinnly for the remander of the season. is this one for the better or the worse


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Kevin McHale????........Another scapegoat bites the dust for the overpaid underachieving team!!!


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

I feel bad for Saunders, but they just aren't getting the job done. Garnett doesn't look like he is having fun this year and that scares me! Troy Hudson makes nobody better that plays on the court with him! Wally is a good one demensional(sp) player. Cassel and Sprewell are runnin on fumes, and we continue to struggle to find a big man who can plug up the middle and score a little and rebound alot. We do have some good role players ( Hassel & Hoiberg) but I'm telling you; we's got's some issues!


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

thanks for the correction djleye


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

It's always easier to fire the coach, but I believe Kevin McHale needs to take the heat for this season. He should of moved Cassal and Sprewell early in the season and gotten someone who wants to play here. Get rid of the candy man and get a real friggin' center who can and will pound on people. Just my :2cents: !!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Flip is just as much responsible for making the T-Wolves into a respectable team as McHale is. They both decided on drafting Garnett, which at the time was a huge risk taking a kid out of HS. I don't see the underachieving as being his fault at all. I see a bunch of whiny players who are ****** off because they're not getting paid enough by the team so they don't put any effort in on the court. No coach is going to change that. The problems that are there are between the players and the owner, not the coach.

I think Saunders is one of the better coaches in the league and he won't have a problem finding another job. It's sad to see him leave especially when it's as the role of scapegoat.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I agree matt. I think he's one of the top 6-8 coaches in the league. He has always had under-manned teams and always has had them competing and winning.

When looking at what they are accomplishing this year, who's to say they weren't overacheiving last year? They have an old team. It's a shame to see a great coach lose his job cause some guys are "only" making 3-4 million a year...what a joke!!

Hopefully they will bring him back next season.....ya right


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Huntnfishnd said


> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> It's always easier to fire the coach, but I believe Kevin McHale needs to take the heat for this season. He should of moved Cassal and Sprewell early in the season and gotten someone who wants to play here. Get rid of the candy man and get a real friggin' center who can and will pound on people. Just my !!


I agree 100%


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Wasn't the candy-man the #1 pick of the draft ? How can you be that big of a flop...........while standing 7 feet tall :eyeroll:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

he's also getting paid 5 mil a year for playing terrible. i watched a game recently where he played 18 minutes and only had 2 boards, 2 points and 1 block. how do you only get 2 boards in 18 minutes when your 7 feet tall?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

He is a lazy worthless piece of crap! The sad thing is, when you watch him..........he has talent! He has good feet, he's athletic, the ball has good rotation when it leaves his hand.

If he would have ever worked on his game or played like he really cared..........he would have been all right! But, when you can make 5 million a season while sitting on the bench, why work hard!?!?!? :eyeroll:


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

When he turns to shoot, he has no idea where the basket is. He try's to square up in mid-air. He also has no idea where he should be on the floor when he's in there with Garnett. He's constantly trying to occuply the same block that Garnett does.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

My hope after this firing is they pursue Phil Jackson as a replacement for flip. It would be great to get him back up to the midwest and look what he has done with teams in the past. Yes, he had Jordan with the Bulls, and Shaq/Kobe with the lake, but just think what he could do with Garnet. It's great to have some change with the coaching but they need to find a great replacement or it is seller dwellers once again for the wolves.


----------

